# Maintaining your 5th wheel slide out



## tlouys (May 14, 2015)

I'm looking for maintenance guidelines for slide outs.  I recently purchased a 2001 Jayco 5th wheel, during a conversation with someone they told me to always make sure and lubricate the mechanism to help the 5th wheel slide better.  I cannot find anything online in regards to this, does anyone know what they were talking about?  I asked and they didn't know the particulars just that someone they knew told them of problems they had because they didn't.  Is this a DIY or service center job?  Nearest service center is several hours away.


----------



## C Nash (May 14, 2015)

Very easy to do.  Dont know how yours works but mine is rack and pinion type.  Just spray the rack with a good slide spray.  Not WD 40 as this type will collect dirt.  Dont forget to spray the rubber around the slide with approved spray.  You can goggle all this and order online if you are not near a rv dealer.  Very important to do this.  I am not in my MH now so dont remember the names of the lub.


----------

